# Kitchen facucet aerator keeps clogging every 2 weeks



## Aerator-sink-user (Nov 3, 2014)

I wanted to ask why just my kitchen sink faucet aerator keeps having low water flow problems.

I take out the aerator and leave it overnight in vinegar and it works great for 2 weeks or so.

Then after that, the water flow gets slower and slower and I have to clean it again.

I put a brand new aerator in and it lasted two weeks or so.

When I take the aerator apart to put it in vinegar, I noticed on the rubber gasket (inside part of the aerator) I feel a grit in my fingers, like maybe salt.

The grit is not colored white, green or blue. Just seems to be colorless. But I can feel it in my fingers.

Any ideas why just my kitchen sink and not bathroom sinks would have the aerator clog so often?

Thanks!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 4, 2014)

Are you on city water? Do you have a water softener? Have you disturbed the water supply recently? How old is the water service? Is it copper?

Oh yeah,  to House Repair Talk!


----------



## bud16415 (Nov 4, 2014)

Quite a few people that had water softeners used to run the line to the kitchen sink coming off before the softener. I dont know if they didnt like the taste of soft water or if they felt the unit was taking out minerals they needed. You may have such a setup and that would explain why just one place is seeing the hard water deposits.


----------



## Aerator-sink-user (Nov 4, 2014)

Yes on city water with a water softener. Don't think the water supply has been disturbed. Probably copper.



_Quite a few people that had water softeners used to run the line to the  kitchen  sink coming off before the softener. I dont know if they didnt  like the taste of soft water or if they felt the unit was taking out  minerals they needed. You may have such a setup and that would explain  why just one place is seeing the hard water deposits. 	

_That makes sense - I bet that is it.

Thanks!


----------

